# **Is this a good deal? Should I buy it?**



## ntguru77 (Mar 8, 2005)

I recently found an '03 M3 that is Titan Sil with Imola interior, has 14,840K miles, the 19' wheels, SMG, Xenon, sunroof and heated seats for $44,998 at a local dealer where I live. Does this sound like a good deal? Based on what I researched on Kbb.com it seems to be a very good price. I ran a carfax and it checked out clean and it has only had one owner. I haven't seen the car in person yet but I was wondering did the '03 M3's ship with the new LED tail-lights?

I currently have an '04 G35 Coupe and have always wanted an M3. Please, if you will, reply with your thoughts and opinions on this car. Lastly, I don't know how to drive a manual but have owned three sequential/auto tranny's and have become very proficient with shifting them. What, if anything, should I know about the shifting with SMG's or should I just keep it in 'A' mode?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## ntguru77 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok, let me get this straight, the SMG will require me to down-shift all gears while coming to a stop, in sequential mode, if I want to have complete freedom to re-throttle without delay? Also, what is this heel-toe term being used? I'm not akin to BMW's and manual shifting so bear with me. I don't want to get this car and end up frustrated because I can't drive it properly. If I keep the car in "A" mode, then I have to wait that delay from 2-1 before I can take off again correct? Is the SMG in Auto mode slow performance wise?


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

In sequential mode SMG will downshift automatically for you as you come to a stop. It usually jumps 2 gears at a time, such as 6 to 4 to 2 to 1 or 5 to 3 to 2 to 1. It will not shift into 1st gear unless you either downshift it yourself or come to a COMPLETE stop. 

The auto modes mirror the sequential modes except SMG does the shifting for you. There is not much difference performance wise between the auto modes and the sequential modes. The auto mode is slightly slower only because there is no A6. In S6 the shifts occur at .08 seconds under full throttle. It will jolt your fillings loose when you shift.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Just a friendly warning.....SMG is NOT an automatic tranny. If you are buying it as such you will be sorely dissapointed. "A" mode is akin to riding along with someone else doing the shifting in a manual tranny car.


----------



## sfca-325i (Apr 18, 2004)

The asking price seems to be about right in the vicinity of KBB excellent private party. If you can shave a K or 2 off, that would be a good deal.

The LED lights were added mid-way through the 2003 model year. The models are often referenced as 2003.5's.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

bren said:


> Just a friendly warning.....SMG is NOT an automatic tranny. If you are buying it as such you will be sorely dissapointed. "A" mode is akin to riding along with someone else doing the shifting in a manual tranny car.


:stupid:

If you are not planning on driving the car in S or D mode, don't get it, you will NOT be happy.

As for how good a deal, hard to say wihtout seeing the car and checking the service history.


----------



## ntguru77 (Mar 8, 2005)

I plan on shifting as this will be strictly a weekend car. The only time I might consider using the A mode is if I'm tired one late night driving back home and don't feel like shifting. Overall, I just want to know that getting the SMG is a good way to enjoy my M3; I just don't want to be frustrated with the car. So, all I have to do is give it some gas just before it down-shifts to 1st and I shouldn't experience that delay, correct?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

ntguru77 said:


> I plan on shifting as this will be strictly a weekend car. The only time I might consider using the A mode is if I'm tired one late night driving back home and don't feel like shifting. Overall, I just want to know that getting the SMG is a good way to enjoy my M3; I just don't want to be frustrated with the car. So, all I have to do is give it some gas just before it down-shifts to 1st and I shouldn't experience that delay, correct?


If you're not familiar with how to shift a manual, I suggest you leave it in A for the time being and learn its behavior, or have someone teach you how to drive a manual before you move on to the SMG. It really IS more like a manual than it is an automatic, and like most manuals, you can't force the car into 1st gear as your slowing down without rev-matching. On an auto sometimes you can get away with it because the torque converter buffers that difference in torque.

And it is always good to know how to drive a manual anyway.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Buy it.. you'll love the $#@ out of it...  Seriously, you should test drive the crap out of it, and decide if it's really what you were exspecting..Let's see...It's 2 years old, has all the necessities, and only has a little over 14k miles...The previous owner obviously didn't like it, considering he never drove it, and sold it within two years :dunno: Really we can't tell you what to do...check for leaks, open the oil filler cap and check for blow by, test drive a new SMG to compare...What's the history(lease/finance problems)? Are you buying from BMW, or some random used car lot?


----------



## ntguru77 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm buying the car through Carmax and all of their cars have clean titles, are in good-to-excellent condition, pristine carfax reports, and normally have only had 1 original owner or was a fleet vehicle. I have verified that this car is clean! The only thing that would deter me from purchasing it is if after I test drive it I don't like the SMG. I truly don't see how I could not like the car since I'm obsessed with power. I currently have a G35 Coupe but there is a big difference between a 0-60 of 6.3 (G35) and 4.8 (M3). I've always wanted one and this would be the easiest way for me to get in one.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

You'll never get a good feel for SMG in a test drive...it takes weeks/months to truly become efficient with it.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The big thing is, if you think you want to go before you get to a very low speed, just downshift yourself. Even without any throttle, a commanded downshift is quicker than an auto downshift.

And if you get caught out, just push the throttle a bit, let the tranny/clutch engage then hit it. Just don't mash it until the clutch has re-engaged. You will still out run 98% of the cars on the road.


----------

